# Help Me Choose A New Frame!!!



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

So, I currently have a 2006 Look 585, which is a great bike (stiff, solid and comfortable). However, I have the "itch" to get a new frame and add to the collection, this time trying to find something which fits almost perfect without going custom and going with something different from LOOK, BUT with similar or better characteristics. 

My LOOK 585 is an XL with a saddle height of 78.5 cm, 2cm of spacers and a stem length of 100-110mm depending on comfort or aggressive setup. I'm looking for something with a little more stack and slightly shorter reach (as LOOKS tend to be long relative to some of the newer frames and sloping geometry).

I'm contemplating the following frames: Cervelo R3-SL, Cannondale SuperSix, Specialized Tarmac S-Works SL2, others? What about some of the German frames, granted all the frames are made in Japan or China these days.

I'm trying to stick with frames which I can demo at LBS to ensure fit and ride quality.

Thanks!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I answered your other question about the R3 and Madone 6.9. Both have a longer reach, so I guess LOOK doesn't tend to be all that long in reach.

Not many brands post stack and reach dimensions. I just look at the head tube length, and the type of headset to get a close idea of the total length, including the headset. 

To figure the reach difference, start with your 585 as the baseline. If another frame has a steeper STA, add 1cmm per degree to the TT length, then take the difference. Subtract the same amount if the STA is more slack (numerically smaller).

Of course their may be some small differences in stack height due to fork length. Unless the geometry chart lists the fork length, like LOOK does, there's no way to know. I've not seen any fork longer than 374mm, which is 6mm more than LOOK.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

*Understanding Stack & Reach*

Certainly a Specialized Roubaix SL2 (56cm) and Cervelo RS (56) with respect headtubes of 19cm and 18cm and top tubes of 56.5 are going to have a more relaxed geometry and perhaps better fit given my current setup? 

I'm trying to solve my issue of long legs (Inseam = 34.50", Saddle Height = 78.5cm) and short torso to find a bike that fits better than having to add a bunch of spacers and jam the seat forward?


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Any thoughts on either a Specialized Roubaix SL2 (56cm) or Colnago CX-1 (54 sloping)? Or, perhaps I should be looking at top tube length vs. seat tube height for proper fit?

Seems like my ideal fit is more of a reach issue, so I'm thinking with a 56-56.5 top tube frame I would be able to adjust both stem and seatpost to get an "ideal" fit? Rather than being too stretched out and not being able to shorten the stem or saddle setback?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

uscsig51 said:


> Any thoughts on either a Specialized Roubaix SL2 (56cm) or Colnago CX-1 (54 sloping)? Or, perhaps I should be looking at top tube length vs. seat tube height for proper fit?
> 
> Seems like my ideal fit is more of a reach issue, so I'm thinking with a 56-56.5 top tube frame I would be able to adjust both stem and seatpost to get an "ideal" fit? Rather than being too stretched out and not being able to shorten the stem or saddle setback?


The SL2 has 7-8mm shorter reach, but also a 10mm shorter head tube.

The Colnago has a nearly identical head tube and 10mm shorter reach.

You shouldn;t be making very large changes to the saddle fore/aft position to change the fit. That's what different stem lengths are for.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Thanks for the help. I just received a very complete geometry chart from Cannondale's Customer Service. For a (58cm) SuperSix, stack = 57.9cm and reach = 39.9 for a top tube of 57.5cm and headtube of 17.5cm.

My understanding is that the SuperSix has a slight sloping geometry. This seems to be very identical to my LOOK 585 XL, but with the sloping top tube and a reach of about 10mm shorter?

The only reason (I think) I have the stem stacked up on my LOOK 585 is due to reach. A 120mm stem is a too long and a 100mm stem feels too short. A 110mm stem seems to work best, but again I need the stack height to offset reach.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*no shorter reach...*

The Super Six should have no shorter reach than your 595. The TT length is the same 575mm and the STA is the same 73 degrees. The head tube is just 5mm shorter.

The sloping TT has no effect on the reach. TT lengths that are relevant are the horizontal TT lengths. Sloping TT lengths are never used for fit comparisons.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/09/cusa/model-9RSS00D_9RSS00C.html


----------

